# air sack



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a young white homing pigeon that looks like someone blew him up with air. His neck head and crop are about 10 times the normal size.

What should i do?


Thank you
Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you post a picture? Usually you have to deflate those by either using a hypodermic needle or something like that. I had one once that I had to do it every day for a few days in a row.

Pidgey


----------



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

I will poke the air sack. My camera is broken at this time.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You're not actually going to poke the air sac--you're going to VERY CAREFULLY poke a hole in the skin, because the air is actually outside the airways and between the skin and the body. Frankly, there's a lot of connective tissue called "fascia" that'll tend to trap air here and there and so you almost have to milk the air out when they're that bad. You'll probably want to gather a pinch of skin and poke your hole through it so that the only thing you can accidently stick is your own finger. Unfortunately, when they're that bad, a small hole the size of a sewing pin probably isn't going to work, either.

Pidgey


----------



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

I give the pigeon 3 drops of pepto and in less than 5 min. the air sack was gone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tstjohn said:


> I give the pigeon 3 drops of pepto and in less than 5 min. the air sack was gone.


Pepto Bismol? That's pretty cool. Wonder why that worked?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Pepto Bismol? That's pretty cool. Wonder why that worked?


Can a pigeon get gas? 
Not sure if Pepto Bismol is for gas or an upset stomache or could work both.
I'd go for the Pepto before the needle.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

tstjohn said:


> *I give the pigeon 3 drops of pepto and in less than 5 min. the air sack was gone*.





KIPPY said:


> Can a pigeon get gas?
> Not sure if Pepto Bismol is for gas or an upset stomache or could work both.
> *I'd go for the Pepto before the needle*.


It seems to have worked in this case. 

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I've only seen one case where the skin was completely blown up all the way to the head and that's what he sorta' seemed to describe. My bird was inflated so badly around the back of the neck and top of the head so badly that his head was held completely up--he couldn't pull it down to the normal position, couldn't eat, couldn't drink... That was real air leakage under the skin, but it was from his broken wing bone. That's kinda' why I wanted tstjohn to post a picture.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't think the Pepto had anything to do with this seemingly miracle cure .. something else happened or it wasn't a ruptured air sac to begin with.

JMO ..

Terry


----------



## tstjohn (Dec 25, 2007)

I just got home from work and my baby white pigeon is okay and full of food.

Thanks Guys and Gals


----------

